

Why Project Managers Are a Barrier For Designers - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/philosophy/why-project-managers-are-a-barrier-for-designers
Project managers serve as the liaison between the designer and the client, but sometimes instead of serving as the liaison they can be a barrier between the designer and the client.  When the designer is fed second-hand information through the project manager, this can result in misinterpretation and miscommunication.
======
nicw
A good project manager knows to bring both the client and the designer
together in one room, and not be the gateway of information. This article is
just a rant about the issues someone is having with a particular project
manager.

